# What cutlery does your 4 year old use?



## Bix

Funny question, I know, but what cutlery does your 4/5 year old use. My 4 year old is too big now for toddler cutlery (the non-serrated knife makes cutting some foods too difficult) but his little hands are too small for grown up knives and forks. We managed to find one toddler set with a serrated knife which is perfect for him, but apart from the fact I havnt found the same set again to buy more, it was £5 per 3-piece set so not cheap really. 

Is there such a thing as a 16-piece (or even a 12-piece (not so fussed about teaspoons)) set for children? 

What do you use?


----------



## RachA

Hi

We have what i guess you would call a toddler set for Daniel. It was bought for us buy my in-laws and i know it wasn't cheap. They are proper stainless steel and they cut most things ok.

I don't know anything about a 16 or 12 set for children. Have you tried somewhere like IKEA?


----------



## Tanikit

My 4 year old is using the slightly shorter adult knives and forks we have - the set we have comes with both longer and shorter knives and forks but I have no clue about the sets you are asking about. Since using those I have found she will cope if we give her a fork that is longer.


----------



## sarah0108

My 2 year old uses grown up cutlery lol and shes not very big at all :lol:


----------



## LittleStars

Definitely shop around normal adult cutlery, open-stock, and look for cutlery where there is a large size and a small size and stock up on the smaller adult sizes. I know my parents have cutlery from IKEA (but like 15 years old) and even the large stuff is smaller than my stuff made by ONEIDA so there are definitely different sizes around. We do have one set that isn't toddler sized but child sized that my mom bought for us but to have more than one set would be pricey - this set was for 'high days and holidays' that one was made by HENCKELS and the knife is definitely serrated.


----------



## vicky_w

My 4 year old uses a set that my MIL got him for his birthday. They're smaller than an adult set but bigger than a toddler set... I think mothercare have some similar but can't really describe them. Good luck!


----------



## kiki04

My 4 yr old uses what we use :shrug:


----------



## sabby52

My 4 year old uses what we use :)


----------



## CarlyP

My son has only just turned 5, he uses what we use, but sometimes I give him a tea spoon if he has things like peas, beans or spaghetti x


----------



## Amarna

My daughter is four and uses the same cutlery that we use. She doesn't have any problems.


----------



## Avalanche

My 3 year old uses the same cutlery as OH and I.


----------



## Cassie.

.....


----------



## anna_xx

i work at a nursery, and all children over 3 use normal 'adult' cutlery!


----------

